

Build an Add-In for Outlook.com, Outlook and Office 365 - denzil_correa
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2015/3-694

======
pgonda
I spent a summer internship building an Add-in for Outlook. I think its a very
undeveloped for market and I am excited to see MS continue to support it.

